# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Φωνές καναρινιών

## nikosman

σκέφτηκα να ανοίξω ενα θεμα για να ανεβαζουμε φωνες  που μας αρεσουν ωστε να μπορει καποιος να τις παρει και να εκπαιδευσει τα πουλια του....

----------


## nikosman

ασ κανω την αρχη
Santa's Slay Timbrado 2009

----------

